# heavy rifles



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

do any of you guys know of a company that makes heavy varmint style of guns in 270 or 7mm mag or 280 calibers. because i kno a heavier gun makes recoil less, and i need a bigger calibre because i hunt elk and moose.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Most any rifle company will make a heavy barreled rifle if that's what you are looking for. But depending on how big of a guy you are and how you shoulder your gun, those guns aren't the highest in recoil ATLEAST IN MY OPINION. If you are going to be applying this to big game hunting, and will be moving around at all, you don't want a gun with excessive weight, because you won't be noticing the recoil when you shoot.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

If you wanted to get fancy, what do you think about buying a custom heavy rifle from somebody like Brown Precision or the Nosler Custom shop? Like the previous post mentioned, all the manufacturers make heavier rifles, but any gunsmith including the two shops I mentioned can build to suit. Sounds fun to me.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Gun recoil depends on the design of the gun, the action involved, and how you shoulder it, in addition to weight.

Some guns just plain old kick less than others. No real explanation for it, but I'd venture to say that it probably has to do with barrel length, center of gravity, and geometry between the end of the barrel, the chamber, and the butt. Although I can't explain it. I'll ask my girlfriend, she's a physics major. Me, I do history.

A semiauto will kick significantly less than a bolt, lever, or pump-action gun, or a single-shot. And really, for practical purposes, are they any less accurate? In my experience, no. And your second shot, if you have to make one, will be a lot quicker, since you won't have to break your grip on the gun.

Last, shoulder the gun as tight as you can, making sure you can't feel an edge on the butt. If you can, it means the gun is out of line with your shoulder, and it's gonna hurt.

And if you don't want to pay custom gun prices, I'm pretty sure Savage's 12BVSS and 10BVSS come chambered in those calibers. They feature a heavy varmint barrel, really gorgeous stock, and AccuTrigger (which is a nice trigger to begin with, and can be adjusted by the owner once the stock is off, requires no gunsmithing know-how). I have their 10FP-LE2, which is the police version of that rifle wit a synthetic stock, and it's a great gun.


----------



## hammer1 (Feb 26, 2006)

To calculate Free Recoil you need, bullet weight,powder weight, total rifle weight and of course the formula. Unless you know the powder weight of a factory load, the formula is useless. 
I have a Remington 270 BDL LH(left hand) and a Bushnell 3-9 scope. Ireload the hottest loads possible, 3125FPS, 3050 energy.

My free recoil is calculated at 17.1 lbs with 150 gr bullet..That's very modest. You should have no problem with recoil exceeding that either unless you have a bad shoulder or some other medical condition.

Simply not cleaning gun solvent from a rifle increases recoil up to 25 %, similar to creating hydraylic pressure.

Iwould not be buying a heavy barreled rifle simply to reduce recoil.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Remington 700 sendero comes with a heavy tube. Now they are making one with a fluted for weight reduction and added cooling. You might be able to pick a used one up for a reasonable price.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

*sigh* Once again, the bull barrels are intended to provide a stiffer barrel, along with reduced muzzle climb and better balance.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Look at a Browning A-Bolt with BOSS. The BOSS reduces .7 Mag recoil to about .308 level, and greatly improves your groups because not only does it act as a muzzle break but also a compensator. You don't need a heavy barrel to reduce recoil. Look into the Browning. Remington also makes some reduced recoil loads for the .7 Mag.


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd suggest just getting a standard weight rifle with a good recoil pad on it, those calibers you are looking at don't kick that bad, and you will probably have more discomfort from packing a heavy rifle around than from the recoil. Sometimes when I shoot off a bench with a rifle that kicks hard, I'll put a sandbag between the gun butt and my shoulder and it really helps. Some stocks soak up recoil a lot better than others too. For example, I just put a Bell & Carlson Classic stock on a light weight 30-06 and it made a huge improvment over the old wood stock. 
This is just my thoughts, 
But I do know those heavy rifles get mighty heavy after you pack them around all day.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

lol Good point, BigHands. I sometimes forget I'm only 20 and still able to do things like carry heavy crap and not care about it. Envy me.

But to incorporate the sandbag into a hunting scenario...hmm...maybe a recoil pad combined with a sweater or coat that had a big piece of padding sewn into the interior? I'm just trying to figure out what material to make the padding out of. Foam is too soft; it'll compress too fast. Cotton, maybe? Or a mix of two, a half an inch of foam with 1/2"-1" of cotton?

I'd get a bunch of materials together and just make little pads to test them, just jam em in there and take a shot at the range. Figure out what works best, then sew it in. Just be aware that it's going to change your hold on the rifle a bit.


----------

